# How to detangle mats in Mercy's tail



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I found this thread after googling dematting Golden Retriever tails. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/81215-help-horribly-matted-tail.html I will try the cowboy magic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You can also use just a human conditioner and dilute it down, spray on and work with fingers, then comb.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Use a seam ripper and pick patiently.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I mix a bottle of Dog Conditioner with water in a spray bottle, use it when I brush my two.

You can spray the mixture directly on a mat, let it sit for a few minutes, then gently comb it out.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I use this:









The blades are actually like little razor blades, which is why it has the thumb guard. The back side isn't sharp, so you rake with the smooth side against the dog's skin, blades facing out and your thumb on the thumb guard. If it's really bad, you might have to start at the end of the mat and work your way up. But this pretty much always works. The breeder we got our Newfoundland from gave us a grooming class and recommended it.

I found this one on eBay by doing a quick Google search using "de-matting tool for dogs", but I got mine 12 years ago at a K-9 supply store and it's worked great ever since!

Rocket just had a big mat in his tail, too. I was surprised, didn't figure the tail for a common place to get mats.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure why it is but summer seems to be the time when all of a sudden Zoe's got a big mat. She had one last summer in her tail and I bought something like the tool posted above. When I tried to use it I decided it was likely I'd hurt myself or Zoe before I got the mat out so I ended up cutting it out. Her tail's so full that surprisingly it wasn't that noticeable after. This year's matting problem seems to be inside the back legs. I think I'll be trying the conditioner suggestion but getting in under the legs isn't the easiest unless I can get her to roll over on her back.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Not sure why it is but summer seems to be the time when all of a sudden Zoe's got a big mat. She had one last summer in her tail and I bought something like the tool posted above. When I tried to use it I decided it was likely I'd hurt myself or Zoe before I got the mat out so I ended up cutting it out. Her tail's so full that surprisingly it wasn't that noticeable after. This year's matting problem seems to be inside the back legs. I think I'll be trying the conditioner suggestion but getting in under the legs isn't the easiest unless I can get her to roll over on her back.


The de-matting tool is really easy once you get the hang of it!!!
I've never once nicked, or even scratched a dog (or myself) with it.
And I am by no means an expert.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try a mat breaker! Be careful as always that you don't irritate the skin. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3330


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did you try the cowboy magic yet? Work it in real well, let it sit about 60 seconds,and then work away at the mat gently.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

CStrong73 said:


>


I use the same thing except mine has a cheap plastic handle.

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/safari-de-matting-comb/0000000028558


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I ordered a dematting comb with bladelike teeth simular to what I was shown here and some Cowboy Magic from Amazon just now. Hopefully with my husband's help feeding her treats, I can manage to get these tail mats untangled.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

What helped me was to think about it like a tangle in my own hair. Start from the end, and work back to the skin. Max gets them between his legs, too, and getting in there is a nightmare, so I just let the groomer shave that area. Don't try to get the whole thing at one time, either, when she starts showing she's had enough, let it go and go back to it later. 

(I wish I was as good at taking my advice as I am at giving it with this!)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just ordered the tool Swampcollie showed. I have the Cowboy Magic, so I will start on the tail, too. I tried Megora's idea of the tread picker on a smaller mat, and it worked well, especially when I read you have to leave the cowboy magic in for a minute before you start.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow thanks guys! I will be ordering that tool also. Wyatt gets mats all the time on his tail because he swims daily. I have had to finally cut some out and it looks like he has a bad haircut, but it saves his poor skin from being irritated.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The one that CSTRONG posted, I use to use for a old English dog ,we use to have, did a good job.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Cowboy magic here too, and like laprincessa says start working at the end farthest from the skin. If it is a really big, thick mat, I will also break it up using my thinning shears. I already have them, and doing that saves me the need of getting one of those matbreaker tools.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Try a mat breaker! Be careful as always that you don't irritate the skin.
> 
> Cat Brushes & Dematting Tools: Mat Removing Tools for Cats
> 
> ...


I am actually already a customer of Drs. Foster and Smith. They are great!


----------

